

Ask HN: Still holding out for a Chrome OS based netbook? - fjabre

Just wondering how many people out there are still holding out for a Chrome OS based netbook instead of buying an iPad.<p>After multiple visits to the Apple store I could never see myself spending any serious productive time on it and for me that's a deal breaker.
======
jacquesm
Same here. But I am beginning to change my mind on whether or not the ipad has
its uses, I've had a chance to play with one and I've seen people use them for
entertainment purposes.

The 'kids computer' angle is interesting (if a bit pricey) and there are some
music applications that are really interesting. The ipad as a user interface
to other stuff is really neat.

------
harrybr
I can't help suspecting that the first Chrome OS netbooks are going to 'show
potential' but have various niggly UI / design issues. Perhaps best to wait
for the 2nd or 3rd gen?

------
bockris
I'm waiting for an good Android tablet.

I'm waiting for a regular ChromeOS computer for parents/in-laws.

------
Mistone
recently brought my wifes ipad to a conference and was really stoked to have
it versus laptop. got lots of little things done, bu didnt totally zoneout
which is easy with the laptop and miss the event, very nice balance, but also
a pretty specific use case.

